# Anyone run hogs or bears with dogs?



## komatsuvarna (Aug 22, 2010)

Really looking for some info on the Garmin astro 220 gps tracking system. Seems to be a great idea, but the battery life really sucks. Anyone use/tried one?


----------



## CGC4200 (Aug 22, 2010)

*might check racoon hunting sites*

Those guys have a lot of trouble keeping track of dogs, seen hound hunting
deer with dogs years ago in Texas, wild hogs are legal varmints in my state.
When I rabbit hunted years ago with beagles, and they did not return
promptly, we threw down our old clothes for scent and tried again the next day.
Those little hounds were ready to load up a day later. The good ones would
chase deer, foxes, coyotes & more & the rest were not worth their dog food.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Aug 22, 2010)

CGC4200 said:


> Those guys have a lot of trouble keeping track of dogs, seen hound hunting
> deer with dogs years ago in Texas, wild hogs are legal varmints in my state.
> When I rabbit hunted years ago with beagles, and they did not return
> promptly, we threw down our old clothes for scent and tried again the next day.
> ...



Ive tried asking around on a few other sites and I cant get anyone to talk to me. I know there are some hound hunters on here as well.

The hogs in my state has different rules. If there not on a wildlife managament area you can hunt them year around, but with no dogs. If you wanna run dogs you gotta wait until season opens. Ive herd that texas has a great supply of those varmit hogs. Ive been thinking about coming down and hunting on some of the lodges.... well, ive looked into it anyways.


----------



## biggenius29 (Aug 22, 2010)

I will check with my neighbor with what tracker he has. The other night I got home and I see a Bluetick running by my house. It was gone, then my neighbor drives by, I stop him. I didnt know he hunted with dogs, but he is training his bear dogs on coon right now.

Anyways, he had GPS on his dogs and he said they will go out (I forgot if it was 2 or 7 miles) one of those numbers stick in my head. But it told him the direction they were going, and how fast.

I will check what he had if you are interested.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Aug 23, 2010)

biggenius29 said:


> I will check with my neighbor with what tracker he has. The other night I got home and I see a Bluetick running by my house. It was gone, then my neighbor drives by, I stop him. I didnt know he hunted with dogs, but he is training his bear dogs on coon right now.
> 
> Anyways, he had GPS on his dogs and he said they will go out (I forgot if it was 2 or 7 miles) one of those numbers stick in my head. But it told him the direction they were going, and how fast.
> 
> I will check what he had if you are interested.



Well if you get time check into it. Ive been training alot lately as well. It dont take long for a dog to get away in the summer with all the leaves on. Cant here nothing this time of year in the mountains, unless your up high.


----------



## biggenius29 (Aug 23, 2010)

I saw your reply to late tonight. I will take a ride to his place tommorow night and see if he is around.

I miss coon hunting, it doesnt get any better than that. Some day I want to go for bear or cats.

Something about being in the woods late at night and hearing your dogs trailing and then treeing miles away. Life doont get much better than that.


BTW, what breed are you running? I always had Blueticks.


----------



## cat-face timber (Aug 24, 2010)

Here in Arizona, My Dad had Plotts and a old Bluetick named Jack that he had shipped in from Ky.
We ran coon and Mountain Lions.

Currently I have 2 walkers (Father/Son), and a cross Black and Tan
I run Mostly Coyotes. I have a great antelope/coyote story.


----------



## cat-face timber (Aug 24, 2010)

biggenius29 said:


> I saw your reply to late tonight. I will take a ride to his place tommorow night and see if he is around.
> 
> I miss coon hunting, it doesnt get any better than that. Some day I want to go for bear or cats.
> 
> ...



Amen, the exciting sounds of a big ugly bawl mouth hound change to chop mouth, man that is heaven on earth.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Aug 24, 2010)

biggenius29 said:


> BTW, what breed are you running? I always had Blueticks.



I have plotts right now. I like blue dogs too. I had a awesome blue pup and let her go. My old coon hunting buddy couldnt resist her, and i couldnt resist his money.lol


----------



## komatsuvarna (Aug 24, 2010)

cat-face timber said:


> Here in Arizona, My Dad had Plotts and a old Bluetick named Jack that he had shipped in from Ky.
> We ran coon and Mountain Lions.
> 
> Currently I have 2 walkers (Father/Son), and a cross Black and Tan
> I run Mostly Coyotes. I have a great antelope/coyote story.



Id like to hear the story!!! Theres very few coyotes around my area. Never ran them with dogs, but I have tried calling in a few..... man its harder than I expected. Got to see a few, but not long enough to get the .204 focused in!!


----------



## biggenius29 (Aug 24, 2010)

cat-face timber said:


> I run Mostly Coyotes. I have a great antelope/coyote story.



Now that sounds hard. I know around here I think it would be next to impossible to run yotes. With flat land, it would be hard to corner one, and those SOB's are fast.

And around here if you have a dog that runs deer (not quite antelope) you beat it out of the dog, and if you cannt beat it out of him you give it lead poisoning, or someone who sees him chase a deer will.


Komatsu

I stopped by his house and I am guessing he is up north hunting bear right now. I know when I talked to him last he said he was going to head up in a few days. So I will try keep my eye out for him to come home.


----------

